# Cervelo S1 ride



## skizzle86

Took my new used 2010 out for her maiden voyage yesterday, completed a 39 mile ride with 2,000ft of climbing. A few questions that I see a lot regarding this frame, which I will put in my two cents.

Ride quality - If you rode an aluminum rig before you won't notice a difference, it's comfy for an aluminum frame. This all relative but put it this way I haven't been on a bike in 3 months and did not find the ride punishing at all. If your coming from carbon to aluminum, then obviously this will feel rough.

Stiff BB - People constantly talk about how stiff the BB is, why I have not clue as it seems in perceivable to me. The bike ride like any other bike.

Aero - This is noticeable once you hit over 22-25 mph, on descents I was clocking 2-3 mph faster than my old aluminum Fuji SL.

Handling/Responsiveness - This is noticeable, something in the way the bike tracks just inspires high speed descents with confidence, never felt twitchy in a high speed corner or shooting down the mountain.

Weight - It's heavier slightly heavier than my old bike but there are plenty of components that can be changed out to achieve a lighter weight, overall it's fine.

Some info, I mainly race Tri's and road bike for fun, I'm 6'-0" and currently 170lbs, my race weight is typically 155. I'm by no means an expert just someone that wanted to see what all the hype was and it rides like a solid performer. Is it worth the high price tag, IMHO no, that's why I bought the frame used as it made the cost was more inline with the value. 

Overall, I'm happy with the bike and it's solid, also since I built this bike up recently there are some tweaks that need to be worked out and may possibly affect the performance of the bike. 

Hope this helps future S1 owners.


----------



## simonaway427

Good review. I agree with everything you said.

I have a 56 S1. I'm 6'0, 165lbs.


----------



## dave_h34

Third-ed. I bought my frame 2nd hand but unused, built the bike up with rival and mid range bits for around £1250, a wheel upgrade to RS80s takes it to around £1400. Factor in the dual road/tri ability with a flipable seatpost and you're on to something pretty unique.


----------



## lauty4

*Follow-up*



skizzle86 said:


> Took my new used 2010 out for her maiden voyage yesterday, completed a 39 mile ride with 2,000ft of climbing. A few questions that I see a lot regarding this frame, which I will put in my two cents.
> 
> Ride quality - If you rode an aluminum rig before you won't notice a difference, it's comfy for an aluminum frame. This all relative but put it this way I haven't been on a bike in 3 months and did not find the ride punishing at all. If your coming from carbon to aluminum, then obviously this will feel rough.
> 
> Stiff BB - People constantly talk about how stiff the BB is, why I have not clue as it seems in perceivable to me. The bike ride like any other bike.
> 
> Aero - This is noticeable once you hit over 22-25 mph, on descents I was clocking 2-3 mph faster than my old aluminum Fuji SL.
> 
> Handling/Responsiveness - This is noticeable, something in the way the bike tracks just inspires high speed descents with confidence, never felt twitchy in a high speed corner or shooting down the mountain.
> 
> Weight - It's heavier slightly heavier than my old bike but there are plenty of components that can be changed out to achieve a lighter weight, overall it's fine.
> 
> Some info, I mainly race Tri's and road bike for fun, I'm 6'-0" and currently 170lbs, my race weight is typically 155. I'm by no means an expert just someone that wanted to see what all the hype was and it rides like a solid performer. Is it worth the high price tag, IMHO no, that's why I bought the frame used as it made the cost was more inline with the value.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy with the bike and it's solid, also since I built this bike up recently there are some tweaks that need to be worked out and may possibly affect the performance of the bike.
> 
> Hope this helps future S1 owners.


Thanks for the review. I'm actually looking at a 2010 S1 (new - still at my LSB) for $1800. Not sure if it's a good deal or not, as it was originally $2200. Since it's almost 2 years old at this point, does it seem reasonable to ask for a better deal? Also, I'm a totally newbie to road bikes, and am not too partial to aluminum or carbon at this point. Other aluminum bikes that look quite nice for a similar price are the Felt 75's and any of the CAAD10's. What do you all think? About me: 6'2", 210lbs, and will not be racing, but rather a weekend warrior (25-50miles per weekend, with the hope of eventually doing a century). 

I really don't know much about the Cervelo brand, and would appreciate any and all help. Thanks!


----------



## skizzle86

I haven't ridden a CAAD10 but alot of the cannondale guys swear it's the better aluminum ride between the two. Best thing to do is test ride them to see which fits you better. In terms of price point for a 2010 S1 that's a tough call, the bike is only a year old and it's still factory new at the LBS so you'll get the lifetime warranty over a used non warranty, perhaps 1500 would be a better price....?


----------



## lauty4

skizzle86 said:


> I haven't ridden a CAAD10 but alot of the cannondale guys swear it's the better aluminum ride between the two. Best thing to do is test ride them to see which fits you better. In terms of price point for a 2010 S1 that's a tough call, the bike is only a year old and it's still factory new at the LBS so you'll get the lifetime warranty over a used non warranty, perhaps 1500 would be a better price....?


Yeah, I'll see if I can whittle down the price some. Gonna go test ride them both within the next few days.


----------



## BTSyndrome

lauty4 said:


> I'm actually looking at a 2010 S1 (new - still at my LSB) for $1800. What do you all think? About me: 6'2", 210lbs, and will not be racing, but rather a weekend warrior (25-50miles per weekend, with the hope of eventually doing a century).


I got my new '10 S1 a little over a month ago at LBS for just over $1800 (a fair deal)

Using parts from my first bike, and now back up bike, (custom built steel that is/was all Ultegra SL)......

The Cervelo now has....
Ultegra SL brakes
Ultegra SL 53/39 crankset
FSA K-wing compact bars
Selle gel flight pro saddle
& DT SWISS RR1.2 wheels (debadged)

I'm 6' 210lbs sprinter build with huge legs (mtn's will never be my friend)
I have only been riding for just over two years.
I picked this bike up for the sole purpose to start training and then race with starting in 2012.
I have been avg. 130+ miles a week including a 50+ mile ride on the weekend and it doesn't have a harsh ride at all.
The bike is stiff - exactly what I wanted! Something to handle my weight and mashing of the pedals when I want to sprint or need to close a gap.

If you end up with one, I hope you enjoy it as much as I have. 
Plus it's the best paint scheme since the black anodized model.

Nice write up Skizzle:thumbsup:


----------



## lauty4

BTSyndrome said:


> I got my new '10 S1 a little over a month ago at LBS for just over $1800 (a fair deal)
> 
> Using parts from my first bike, and now back up bike, (custom built steel that is/was all Ultegra SL)......
> 
> The Cervelo now has....
> Ultegra SL brakes
> Ultegra SL 53/39 crankset
> FSA K-wing compact bars
> Selle gel flight pro saddle
> & DT SWISS RR1.2 wheels (debadged)
> 
> I'm 6' 210lbs sprinter build with huge legs (mtn's will never be my friend)
> I have only been riding for just over two years.
> I picked this bike up for the sole purpose to start training and then race with starting in 2012.
> I have been avg. 130+ miles a week including a 50+ mile ride on the weekend and it doesn't have a harsh ride at all.
> The bike is stiff - exactly what I wanted! Something to handle my weight and mashing of the pedals when I want to sprint or need to close a gap.
> 
> If you end up with one, I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.
> Plus it's the best paint scheme since the black anodized model.
> 
> Nice write up Skizzle:thumbsup:


Thanks for that BT. Turns out they sold it (I couldn't place a hold on it). But they do have a 2011 S2 for $2500. Gotta be honest, I don't know anything about the brand/this specific bike. LBS said that it's available in either Rival or Ultegra. Assuming the 58 fits me, I'll have to decide if it worth it versus a slightly cheaper 2011 Specialized Tarmac Comp or Cannondale SuperSix 5 or 4. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Urb

simonaway427 said:


> Good review. I agree with everything you said.
> 
> I have a 56 S1. I'm 6'0, 165lbs.


This is me as well. Two of my friends and I bought all of ours together new in 2009 and got them for $1700 each. Awesome bike and much faster than I could ever be. Being aluminum is starting to pay off big as well as I have gone down a few times as have my friends but the S1 just shrugs it off and keeps going. Into Tri's now so another bonus of not having to buy another bike.

Love the S1.


----------



## TiBike

I have one of the grey annodized frames in 51cm, Force build, and handbuilt DT wheels/hubs. It is a fine ride with no buyer's remorse at all. Noticably faster on the flats and descending than my other bike and I have a sensitive BS meter. I also have a ti Merlin frame and my S1/Soloist Team just seems to go 2-3 mph faster. It has a firm ride...but it is a no appologies race bike. Nobody ever says "its a comfy ride that you can race!" On the hills the Merlin just seems way slower. The S1 responds immediately to whatever meager force I can apply. The Merlin is an admittedly smoother ride though but that shouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## j.king

That is a great review. I agree completely.

The S1 is a pretty nice bike. I own an aluminum bike and a carbon bike myself. I like both materials and I'd have to say after I rode an S1 I felt the same, it rides like a nice aluminum bike. Although I do think it's a bit expensive for what it is.

Enjoy your new/used ride!


----------



## charlieb

I bought a S1 last year, Ultegra SL eqiupped. I upgrade to Kysrium SL wheels, Dura-Ace crankset and brakes, and a Koobi saddle. I absolutely love my S1. I bought a RS frameset and did a Force build up. I really like the RS, but find myself riding the S1 more often. My Ultegra SL and SRAM Force both operate flawlessly. I've nevver found my S1 to be uncomfortable at all. If I could only have one bike, it would be my S1. I hate that Cervelo quit building that frame. I've never ridden an S2, but may have to check one out.


----------



## SROC3

I had an S1 and sold it recently to get another bike.....I love my new ride but miss my S1 sorely. All the sentimental stuff aside, it rode really well and I had a fantastic ride for an aluminum frame. I came from a Specialized Frame prior and could feel an immediate difference. Get the bike you won't regret it.....plus that lifetime warranty they have rocks! check my link below and you'll see pics of my old baby (waaaa!) and also a review of it from back then. Good luck shopping!!!!!


----------



## dcorn

I picked up a new 2010 S1 back in May for $1800 and have been loving it. It was an upgrade from an old Allez, so definitely better in every category. Has the 6600 ultegra componets, but Cervelo brakes and FSA crank which I may upgrade to match everything else. Just put some Rolf Echelon wheels on it for a sick look and a bit more aero since the stock R500's were just meh. Put a little over 1000 miles on it and love it so far. Definitely slightly faster on the downhills than my friends' bikes.

I did pick this over a 2011 CAAD10, partially because I liked the feel better and partially because the groupset was better than the equally priced Cannondale.


----------

